# cat patrolling at night



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all,
I've discussed my cat Teddy on here before, he's a foster cat I decided to keep. He had a few behavioural issues brought on from being passed around. I've worked hard to correct his probs and he is a fab boy, I knew another move would most likely damage him beyond help so he's here to stay. We bonded very closely, I love him to bits.
One of his issues was patrolling the house, I stopped this by interrupting his patrol with a toy or a treat. He learned nothing bad happened when he didn't constantly check the house. My problem is he's started doing it at night, not only is he disturbing my sleep but its not nice for him. We had a good sort out in the bedroom last week, I think we've unearthed some smells, it started then. Any ideas how to stop him? He sleeps by the bedroom door, then regularly checks the bed, shouting as he goes, head butts me to make sure I'm ok, checks the rest of the room, hall and stairs then lays down. Then an hour or so later goes again! He must be exhausted. I can't be getting up to play and use my previous technique. Any hints?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

It sounds like Teddy is insecure or doesn't feel completely safe at home. Have you got feliway plugged in? I'd also put him on Zylkene, it might help him relax. 

If he doesn't patrol when you're around, I'm wondering whether he feels safe when you're around. If that's it, I'd leave your scent around - sit on a blanket and leave it out. 

I'd also hide catnip toys under the furniture just before you go to bed. Don't leave them out all day and night. Collect them in the morning and leave them under the furniture before going to bed. 

Sometimes leaving a radio on can help to relax cats- try the classical channel. 

Does he have a number of hiding places. Put cardboard boxes everywhere on heights like tables and on the ground as well. It gives him hideaways where he can feel safe.

I hope with time, he'll feel more and more relaxed in his environment.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Also I forgot to add, sometimes patrolling happens because the cat can see other cats in the garden. Try to pull the blinds or curtains shut and see if it helps.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats who are restless at night and patrol the house often do so because they want to get outside and keep an eye on their territory. Many people (including me) do not like their cats out at night so they are shut indoors and the cat flap is locked. 

In this situation, when they are shut in, they are often more at ease if they are contained within one room for the night, a room if possible where they are not likely to see cats from the window. If it is a downstairs room overlooking the garden, you can put opaque stick on/peel off paper on the bottom half of the pane. 

The idea is to get the cat into a bedtime routine every night, so that he knows what to expect and accepts it. When you have decided which room is to be his bedroom, equip it with his bed, water bowl, litter trays and a dish of tasty wet supper. 

Then you begin training him to accept being shut in his bedroom at night. 
At bedtime, turn the lights low, put a radio on Classic FM quietly, feed him his supper, and then sit quietly with him, (perhaps reading a book) paying him no attention whilst he finishes eating, then grooming and settles for sleep. When you are sure he is asleep, you can tip toe out of the room, without saying anything to him, turning off the light and closing the door. (leave the radio on softly still). Then you go to your bedroom and close the door so he cannot hear you. 

In time once he understands the routine he will feel safe at night and you will not need to sit with him until he falls asleep, but can just leave him with his supper and the radio on low. 

I know Teddy does not like being shut away from you, and I have had cats who were the same (some of my present cats still are like that, in the daytime). But all my cats without exception (past and present, rescues, semi-ferals etc) have accepted the bedtime routine without a problem, and these days most of them put themselves to bed in their rooms, before I do so.  

This bedtime method has been invaluable too with my cats once they become seniors, as that is often a time when cats become anxious if they're left to roam the house at night, and may cry or even howl. Contained in the room they are used to sleeping in they are fine, and always still snoozing contentedly when I open the door in the mornings.  It is as though they are pleased to have been relieved of 'guard duty' for the night! I think your Teddy might feel the same.


----------



## sharon.mackay (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow thanks ladies, its like you were in my head!! He does get anxious about the neighbourhood cats, so this must be it. I've started him in zylkene, close curtains and put a pyjama top in his bed. To make him feel safer. Also started shutting off the back of the house as a compromise with chillminx' suggestion. There isn't a room I can use at the moment but this limits where he can go, and the kitchen is where he is worse as its where the cat flap is. We're getting peace most nights, still the occasional shouting but overall he's improved. He goes out for his last wander just before bed but I do like them in at night, this is interesting as he doesn't generally go out much until this time. I'm wondering if he feels safer when it's dark? We go for a walk together which he loves and I think is enough outdoor time for him.
Overall he's much better so thankyou xxxxxxxx


----------

